# It's JUNE! What's For Dinner?



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Can you believe it is June already? I can't decide what we are having and I need to make my new menu plan so I was coming to get inspiration and realized what day it was!

Anyway, what's for dinner everyone?







:


----------



## cherimoya (Mar 23, 2008)

1)chicken olive fennel with brown rice
2)tilapia sweet potato bake with sprout salad
3)mustard baked salmon with corn, asparagus & mung sprout salad
4)whole-wheat spag with veggie & bison tomato sauce
5)bean salsa wraps

Yum! Can't decide in which order yet.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Roasted chicken with oven fries and green salad, turtle cheesecake for dessert.


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

BBQ'd chicken (legs and thighs only), scalloped potatoes, romaine w/ left over Caesar dressing I made last night

Breyer's black raspberry/chocolate chip for dessert


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

I think I have decided we are having cheesy chicken broccoli rice casserole, dh has been asking for it.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

I already have dinner going since I am using the slow cooker today.

Slow Cooker Beef Brisket
New potatoes
Slow cooked southern style green beans
Yeast rolls
Apple Cobbler and vanilla ice cream -- my neighbor is moving and gave us a huge can of apples, so I think they will work in a cobbler.

Dawn


----------



## Audreysmama (Mar 9, 2004)

I am thinking it is taco night. I need to find a good spanish rice recipe to go along with.


----------



## bootini (Dec 20, 2007)

Penne with Spinach & Garlic sauce http://rosylittlethings.typepad.com/...e-and-the.html

and some sauted scallops on the side

Poolish Foccasia http://veganyumyum.com/2008/05/poolish-focaccia/

And a tomato, basil, balsamic vinaigrette salad on the side.


----------



## mean_jeannie (Mar 3, 2007)

shrimp and king crab linguine with garlic-lemon sauce, zucchini and diced plum tomatoes.

It's dh's idea - he is cooking tonight, wOoT-wOoT!!


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Yesterday was the first chicken pick-up day at our local farm, so last night was roasted chicken, potato gratin, and mixed greens salad with goat cheese and tomatoes.

Tonight will be Thai food.

alsoSarah


----------



## mackysmama (Jan 11, 2005)

Wow. Everyone's dinners sound so yummy. I am hoping to get some creative ideas from this thread.

Tonight we had shrimp, spinach, and cheese quesadillas and balsamic roasted potatoes.

For the menu this week is: tortilla soup w/ cornbread; pancakes, veggie sausages and cantelope; tofu and spinach in peanut sauce over brown rice. That's all I've got so far. I need to do some menu planning.


----------



## elizaveta (Jul 1, 2005)

Tonight we had sloppy joes in wheat pitas with cucumbers and some fresh corn on the cob!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

firecracker salmon, braised bokchoy, and probably brown rice.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night was 2 different kinds of pork chops, mashed potatoes and steamed green beans.

Tonight we're having polish sausages and sauerkraut at my mom's.


----------



## sharr610 (May 14, 2008)

So its the height of mango season around here. We know how lucky we are and so are taking advantage of it at every turn...

Mango BBq pork tenderloin with pita chips and mango sweetened guacamole

Mango chicken

Fresh spinach salad with garbonzo beans, bacon and egg and vinegrette.

Coconut crusted fish and coleslaw


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Last night dh made chicken verde enchiladas and rice.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Grilled Greek Chicken
Spring Celebration Orzo
Sliced fresh tomatoes
Garlic bread

Dawn


----------



## octobermoon (Nov 22, 2007)

i haven't been cooking much lately that is why i haven't been posting. we have been super busy so we either go out or wing it at home. i hope i am back in the kitchen though for now. i got the whole week planned out. tonight we are having honey glazed salmon on the grill, mashed sweet potatoes w/ginger, grilled asparagus and honey flax bread. mmm..mmmm....goooood! can't wait till dinner!


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *octobermoon* 
honey glazed salmon

Oooh, recipe please?







: I just realized last night that I am officially burned out on my erstwhile favorite, firecracker salmon.

No idea what's on the menu for tonight. I've got a million ideas but no energy to make any of them.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we have t-ball so we'll be snacking before and then have panini's and fresh fruit after.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Last night we had left over homemade potato-leek soup.

Tonight is chicken thighs and legs seasoned and roasted with blue and red potatoes, cauliflower, carrots and garlic. Homemade juice ice pops for dessert.

Tomorrow is Trader Joes organic tomato and roasted red pepper soup with turkey and cheese sandwiches. Strawberries and whipped cream for dessert.

Thursday is (mostly) organic vegetable stir fry over organic basmati rice...might throw in a little lean sliced beef...not too sure.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wife&mommy* 
I think I have decided we are having cheesy chicken broccoli rice casserole

Recipe???


----------



## kwilki8 (May 24, 2005)

Tonight we had sweet potato black bean enchiladas and salad. For dessert we're having peach raspberry cobbler








.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I didn't cook tonight. Got home from a very unsuccesful shopping trip too late. ugh. Tommorrow I think I'm doing something with lentils. Probably something with my new French lentils. Can't wait!!


----------



## ashleyhaugh (Jun 23, 2005)

we went out to dinner tonight to celebrate. dh got the results of his NCLEX, hes officially an LPN now


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

Chicken cutlets, dipped in flour, then a mixture of egg and dijon mustard, then whole wheat breadcrumbs. Then baked.

With: Corn on the cob, baked potatoes with sour cream, and chickpeas sauteed with onion.

I loved the chicken. Sooo good.


----------



## ktbug (Jul 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ashleyhaugh* 
we went out to dinner tonight to celebrate. dh got the results of his NCLEX, hes officially an LPN now









congrats!!









We ate out last night, friends are in town visiting. I made an all-market and -garden breakfast, though - omelette aux fines herbes with tomato-garlic scape concasse. I could eat that every day, honestly. I need to go get some good Gruyere; then it would be perfect.

Tomorrow night we're making duck and shrimp gumbo.


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

Monday was fajita steak salad (I roasted onions, corn, and red pepper and tossed it with thinly sliced grilled steak and avacado.)

Tuesday - southwestern turkey burgers (crushed up tortilla chips and mixed with extra lean ground turkey, an egg and salsa) - topped w/ homemade salsa and chopped avacado and oven baked sweet potato "fries"

Tonight - yoga night for me, frozen tortellini & sauce for DH and the kids

Thursday - Chicken curry w/ veggies on basmati rice

Friday - out with my parents


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having steak, corn on the cob, salad (with lettuce from my garden







), strawberries, and pineapple.


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Hi Y'all. I'm joining this thread hoping to get dinner ideas. We generally eat well, but I'm getting bored with things lately. I'm already seeing several things that sound really good.

Sunday night was pork tenderloin marinated in an Asian-style marinade (soy sauce type), garlic flower buds, roasted potatoes. Strawberries for dessert.

Monday night I made baby back ribs, cole slaw and corn on the cob. My kids love ribs and corn on the cob, so they ate well. And then slept well too!

Last night I made pasta with caramelized fennel and Italian sausage on it, and DH and I had a salad: baby greens, tomatoes, spiced walnuts, goat cheese, balsamic viniagrette. That is more or less our standard summer salad. I make my own spiced nuts, if anyone wants the recipe LMK as it is very quick and easy.

Tonight it will probably be scrambled eggs b/c DH won't be home. He doesn't like beans or eggs, so we eat those on evenings when he'll be gone.

I went grocery shopping last night and forgot to take the grocery list with me - so I didn't get the chicken that I wanted to make sometime this week.

BlueStateMama - do your turkey burgers stay together? Mine always crumble apart on the grill - I've tried adding bread crumbs or oatmeal and an egg to the mix before I form the burgers and they still fall apart.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

I planned on making tostadas with leftover brisket made earlier in the week. Well, we did not having any leftover. I found a pitiful eye of round roast at the bottom of the freezer for today.

Slow cooker Mexican Pot Roast(shredded fot tostadas or soft tacos)
Homemade Mexican Rice
Refried Beans with cheese

Dawn


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Last night was Mom's Night Out with our playgroup so i had Red Lobster. It was pretty good... but not good for me!

Tonight we are having Taco Pie.

Monday was burgers DH grilled and I made potato salad.

CookieMonsterMommy - I don't have an exact recipe for it. It's different every time! LOL But there are a few versions of it on my blog.


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

Last night my main dish was a casserole made up with baked chicken, gravy from scratch, veggies and topped with mashed potatoes.

This is tonight's copied pasted from a post I made elsewhere:

I have this going in the crockpot for dinner tonight with a few changes. I left out the spicy additions because while I love flavor I do not like spice. My poor husband will have to add his own.

2 pounds ground chicken, coarsely ground preferred (4 large chicken quarters partially baked, cut off the bone and thrown in in large chunks because that is what I had on hand.)
3 tablespoons chili powder, plus 2 teaspoons (none)
1 (15-ounce) can kidney beans, drained and rinsed
1 (15-ounce) can white beans, drained and rinsed
2 (28-ounce) cans diced fire roasted tomatoes (1 can of diced tomatoes; again it's what I had)
1 medium sweet potato (about 10 ounces), peeled and shredded (none)
1 (15-ounce) can low-sodium chicken broth ( 1 10oz plus the broth from the chicken i cooked last night)
1/4 cup instant tapioca (recommended: Minute tapioca) (none)
1 to 2 chipotle chiles in adobo sauce with seeds, chopped (none)
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1 tablespoon kosher salt (plain salt)
1 tablespoon onion powder
2 teaspoons granulated garlic (dry sliced garlic)
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon ground cumin
1/4 teaspoon ground cinnamon
Pinch ground cloves
1/2 to 3/4 cup lager-style beer, optional (none)
Toppings: Sour cream, shredded Cheddar or Jack cheese, chopped scallions, and chopped pickled jalapenos

Put the chicken in the slow cooker. Add 3 tablespoons of the chili powder and all the rest of the ingredients, except the beer. Stir everything together, cover, and cook on LOW for 6 to 8 hours.
Just before serving, stir in the remaining 2 teaspoons of chili powder, the beer, if using, and season with more salt and pepper, to taste, if desired. Divide the chili among warm bowls. Serve with the topping of your choice.

Know-How: Stirring in chili powder right before serving brightens the flavor of the chili.

Copyright (c) 2007 Television Food Network, G.P., All Rights Reserved.

For cornbread I plan to make this http://www.101cookbooks.com/archives...ad-recipe.html or this http://www.recipezaar.com/80963


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Last night I ended up making chicken and dumplings. Tonight DP has to go to a banquet for work, so the kids and I are having a gooey, gloppy, cheesy, beefy casserole adapted from something I found on AllRecipes -- kind of like a lasagna bake. Hope it's good!


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

Hmm...I want to make some egg noodles I have had. I might mix them with some caramelized onions...

I have no meat at all in the house, so I guess we will also have some green beans and maybe baked potatoes, which sounds awfully starchy, but the pantry's not exactly over-flowing.

Dessert, though, will be delicious brown sugar pound cake - one of my favorite things.







:


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

tonight it's a simple meal of grilled chicken breast, crash hot potatoes and leftover carrot/chive salad with lemon yogurt dressing.

I have a cherry pie baking right now as well


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Salmon and gren beans, that's all that sounds good right now.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Sunday we went out to Famous Dave's for BBQ. Yummy!

Monday was Mac 'n Cheese - DH was out and the kids and I had a very late lunch so we weren't hungry

Tuesday was a delicious salad made with spinach, carrots, tomatoes, celery. Then I grilled some chicken breasts and some sliced summer squash that were both seasoned with a cumin / coriander rub. Sliced up the chicken and added both to the salad. Added some cumin/coriander/garlic/olive oil/lemon juice dressing. Served with fresh baked bread.

Tonight will be baked sole, brocolli, carrots and crashed hot potatoes (thanks for the link above!).


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaraBoo* 
tonight it's a simple meal of grilled chicken breast, crash hot potatoes and leftover carrot/chive salad with lemon yogurt dressing.

I have a cherry pie baking right now as well









Those potatoes look delicious; I do believe they will be on the menu sometime very soon.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

black bean chili with pork and corn bread and chocolate cake for dessert. I still have to frost the cake though


----------



## star792 (May 31, 2004)

Pizza with homemade whole wheat crust with black olives and fake ground sausage. On the side was celery with ranch. The kids ate it all so thats a plus.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I made Pasta with Lentils tonight, and it was delicious!! Not entirely sure what i'm doing tommorrow... I had rigatoni & sweet italian sausage planned, but its only gonna be me an dh, so not sure. We'll see.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

OMG, the Crash Hot Potatoes look scrumptious. I am constantly striving for maximum crispy surface area with my potatoes, and generally failing. I







the Pioneer Woman! I wish I could be her Marlboro Girl.









Tonight I'm making no-knead yeast rolls (half whole-wheat) and homemade cream of tomato soup.


----------



## frog (Jun 1, 2005)

It's warm and humid here. I'm hoping for something like salads and smoothies for dinner.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We're having tomato soup, crackers (& cheese for dh and I) and an assortment of fresh veggies.


----------



## kwilki8 (May 24, 2005)

Last night we had grilled chicken fettucine alfredo, lemon garlic broccoli, and salad.

It's really warm and humid today, so I think tonight will probably be takeout.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

I really do not want to cook tonight! It is so hot (93*) and miserable.

I would love to order in, but this is rent week which means no takeout for us







:!

I am making a stove-top yellow rice skillet thing with ground turkey, onions, peppers, green chiles, and tomatoes.

Sides will be salad and corn.

Dawn


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm sick...







so dd has a grilled cheese sandwich and canned pineapple.


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

The girls had sliced cukes, cheddar cheese cubes, grape tomatoes & shared a bit of left over clam chowder. I am having an entire bag of Smartfood & some decaf iced tea w/ lemon







: I'm blaming the fetus!


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Tonight we had chicken Ranch wraps & fresh tomato slices.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I ended up just doing curried moong dal with potatoes and basmati rice. I definetly think I like it with moong dal over plain brown lentils. I have the next two nights off for my brothers wedding







I'm tentativly planning on posole & beans, but we'll see.


----------



## scarlettrose (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenmansions* 
I make my own spiced nuts, if anyone wants the recipe LMK as it is very quick and easy.

i'd love your spiced nuts recipe.


----------



## scarlettrose (Mar 24, 2006)

tonight we had black bean quesadillas with baked fries (ds had lots of peaches and pears as well...I had cherries once he went to bed)

tomorrow night is homemade pizza with artichoke hearts, olives and roasted red peppers on top....this has been my favorite topping for homemade pizza for quite awhile now....


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

went to a potluck/concert and took: maple/pecan snack cake, spinach tarts with chicken and pine nuts, mozarella/tomato salad, chickpea salad


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Tonight was Babotie and rice. Babotie is a traditional South African ground beef dish. It is kind of like a curried meatloaf.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Collards, black eyed peas and rice for me and whoever else will eat it (maybe DD); leftovers for DP and DS.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We ended up having quesadillas with leftover steak, peppers and onions. Tonight its grilled hamburgers, baked fries and salad.


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

We had BBQ Turkey sauerkraut meatballs, sauteed greens and quinoa. I haven't quite figured out tonight's menu yet.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm way behind! Last night was steak and mashed potatoes, a treat!

Tonight probably pork chops with collards and biscuits.


----------



## mean_jeannie (Mar 3, 2007)

Last night was baked chicken ziti. Tonight I am making red snapper en papillot with rice pilaf and broccoli. Tomorrow I have a wedding to attend so I hope they have an enormous buffet, lol!


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

lazy today. Just having steamed artichokes, meats and cheeses, and crackers. I need to make a menu for this week!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Change in ours, I wanted to have potato salad with the hamburgers so we'll have that tomorrow.

My 6 year old wanted a baked potato, 2 year old got fish and I threw together some pasta and leftover veggies.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Today was DH's company-wide summer party. It was at an amusement/water park. It was so hot(95*)! I am tired out from the sun, so we are having boxed







mac and cheese mixed with tuna (for me)-- plain for dc and dh.

Tomorrow, I have evening clinical, so dh will be on his own. I think he is planning to make dc tuna salad wraps and fruit.

Dawn


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

Tonight was glazed salmon, broccoli and cauliflower, and quinoa.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Tonight was ribs, catfish nuggets, cornbread and mixed veggies.


----------



## kwilki8 (May 24, 2005)

Grilled salmon tonight! With creamy cucumber salad, quinoa pilaf, and strawberries.


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *scarlettrose* 
i'd love your spiced nuts recipe.









Okay - it's not very precise and you can use other seasonings/amounts if you wish, adjusting it for your tastes. This is based off a martha stewart recipe.

Heat 2-3 T oil in a pan and add enough walnuts to cover the bottom of the pan in a low pile. I usually use a 10 inch pan and add 2-3 cups of walnuts. Add up to 1/4 cup sugar to the nuts and stir over med hi heat til the sugar caramelizes and the nuts are browning and toasty smelling. (I often burn the nuts at this point, so try not to step away from the stove.) Remove from heat and add about 1 t kosher salt, 1 - 2 T ground cumin, and 1/4 t red pepper flakes, and then sprinkle with another couple of tablespoons of sugar. Stir it all up and let cool.

We eat these straight up or on salads. I eyeball the spices now and they come out a bit differently every time. When I use them on salads, I just use EVOO and balsamic vinegar, and the seasoning from the nuts adds enough extra flavor.

I don't like to do the nuts in the oven which is what a lot of recipes call for - doing on the stove top is fast and easier, and I don't have to heat up the oven on a hot summer day.

Hope ya like them!


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Last night was buffalo burgers with bacon, cheddar and chipotle mayo. Alexia sweet potato fries, corn on the cob, our usual salad.
Watermelon for dessert.

Tonight I think it will be lamb chops, broccolini, roasted yukon potatoes (large dice, tossed with EVOO, S&P and rosemary), salad. Dessert might just be dark chocolate unless I get to the store today for more strawberries.

I have been having the hardest time lately with lunches. We are in a mac-n-cheese rut as that's all the kids seem to want lately. Maybe that's why they've been eating pretty well at dinner time - more variety and something new.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

We are making carnitas tacos, spanish rice, grilled peaches and I made a carrot cake.


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

We're having buffalo burgers too







And sweet potato fries (how eerie!). I am making avocado and mushroom toppings. DD is having a Hebrew National and orzo. Watermelon for dessert!


----------



## scarlettrose (Mar 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *greenmansions* 
Okay - it's not very precise and you can use other seasonings/amounts if you wish, adjusting it for your tastes. This is based off a martha stewart recipe.

Heat 2-3 T oil in a pan and add enough walnuts to cover the bottom of the pan in a low pile. I usually use a 10 inch pan and add 2-3 cups of walnuts. Add up to 1/4 cup sugar to the nuts and stir over med hi heat til the sugar caramelizes and the nuts are browning and toasty smelling. (I often burn the nuts at this point, so try not to step away from the stove.) Remove from heat and add about 1 t kosher salt, 1 - 2 T ground cumin, and 1/4 t red pepper flakes, and then sprinkle with another couple of tablespoons of sugar. Stir it all up and let cool.

We eat these straight up or on salads. I eyeball the spices now and they come out a bit differently every time. When I use them on salads, I just use EVOO and balsamic vinegar, and the seasoning from the nuts adds enough extra flavor.

I don't like to do the nuts in the oven which is what a lot of recipes call for - doing on the stove top is fast and easier, and I don't have to heat up the oven on a hot summer day.

Hope ya like them!









: i'll be trying them very soon.


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KaraBoo* 
We're having buffalo burgers too







And sweet potato fries (how eerie!). I am making avocado and mushroom toppings. DD is having a Hebrew National and orzo. Watermelon for dessert!


Funny! It'll be interesting to see if we overlap again!

I'll have to try avocado on our buffalo burgers next time we make them this way - I'll bet they'd be good. I also do the same cheese/bacon/chipotle mayo on turkey burgers sometimes, but my turkey burgers always seem to fall apart so I'm doing more buffalo lately.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

I plan to make sirloin tips with garlic butter, caeser salad, mashed potatoes, sauteed lemon/garlic green beans, and french bread.

Dawn


----------



## star792 (May 31, 2004)

Last night we had spinach and cheese calzones. They ended up being really big and filling. From the original moosewood cookbook. overall verdict- they were well liked and one big one is left for DH to take to work.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Last night I made an asian-style noodle bowl with chicken, bok choy and tatsoi, carrot, ginger, garlic, and some noodles from the Asian market that I had to buy because they were "Goldensmell" brand.







:

Tonight we're grilling - Hebrew National hot dogs, chicken breasts, asparagus and potatoes. I should think about making something for dessert b/c I am craving some chocolate, but it's too hot to bake...hmmm...


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Even though it is hotter than hades here, I wanted comfort food. I'm making chicken & stuffing in the crockpot now, and tonight will whip up some mashed potatoes and cranberry green beans. Mmmmm I can't wait!


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

salmon cakes, green beans and roasted sweet potatoes.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Good god it's so hot, and MUGGY!! Phew!

Dinner tonight? Fruit salad with and some left over veggies and rice (gonna eat that cold!).

...and to tell the truth, I'm not even hungry--I'm only eating because I know I won't get breakfast till 11ish tomorrow am.


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Tonight was grilled halibut pre-marinated a bit in soy sauce, sesame oil and sambal; the broccolini we forgot to make the other night; trader joe's asparagus risotto. The kids ate fish sticks instead of halibut. For dessert, mixed berries over vanilla ice cream and a raspberry/white chocolate cookie.

Not sure what I'll make tomorrow but I need to go get milk, so maybe I'll pick up a chicken. It's not hot here at all (60-ish and rainy tomorrow) so a chicken would be good. I usually roast it with carrots and potatoes in the same pan.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Steak with Spanish rice and broccoli tonight, with apple butter cinnamon rolls for dessert.









Not hot here either, and hoping for some







tomorrow!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night we had ham (from one of the pigs I raised), mashed potatoes and green beans. It was so good.

Tonight, I'm not sure, we're really busy so I might just pick something up.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Sat we had leftover ribs, eggs and buttermilk pancakes (breakfast for dinner with ribs iso bacon).

Sun we went out for a late lunch so dinner was just some fruit (mostly strawberries)


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

Tonight will likely be white corn taco shells filled with refried black beans, cheddar and monterey jack cheese crumbles and some lettuce and sour cream, corn, and some canned pears.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

I had planned on vicchysoise -- although my mom just called to say she's coming to spend the night, and she might want something else (in which case we might just order pizza or subs -- too hot and humid to cook much!).


----------



## kwilki8 (May 24, 2005)

Last night we had burgers and brats with loaded baked potato salad, honey glazed carrots, and chocolate cream puff dessert.

Tonight we're having wife&mommy's cashew chicken stir fry. Can't wait to try it!


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

We are having chicken-veggie stir fry, basmati rice and sauteed greens.

Dawn


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

last night was a rotisserie chicken from the grocery store cut up over mesclun from my CSA & potato salad.

tonight will be ICE COLD AIR. Bloody heat







:


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm with veronica (mama, where in NY is this damned heat wave getting YOU?).

I can't even imagine eating anything other than some cold, light fruit salad and maybe a slurpee from 7-11.

Phew!


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight will be leftovers from the ham I cooked Sunday. We also have hot dogs, potato salad, beans, egg salad and who knows what else.


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CookieMonsterMommy* 
I'm with veronica (mama, where in NY is this damned heat wave getting YOU?).

I can't even imagine eating anything other than some cold, light fruit salad and maybe a slurpee from 7-11.

Phew!

I'm in Ulster county... and all the dangity dang public pools & lakes are only open on the weekends right now. WAAAHHHHH


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

I'm changing up the meal plan for today to something quick and easy that won't heat up the apartment too much.

Italian beef and bowties skillet
Romaine salad with tomatoes, cucumber and whatever is about to go
Sauteed brussel sprouts for dh and me, sweet peas for DC

Dawn


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

We are FINALLY eating the chicken pasta salad that has been on the menu for weeks and we haven't got to tonight. It is DH's favorite. And it's cold. LOL


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

Ohhh I feel for you mamas and that muggy heat wave you're having. My sister lives in Rhode Island, so I've been hearing about it.

We're still around and overcast but we got some sun yesterday evening. I made the chicken mentioned above last night and we've had leftovers for lunch and probably will again tomorrow too.

Tonight, I'm not sure what I'll make - either spaghetti (browned Italian sausage mixed in the tomatoes) or else salmon on the grill. The only fresh veg I have right now is zucchini. I often slice it, lay it out on a pie pan, sprinkle it with parmesan cheese and oregano and microwave it a bit til the zucc is softened and the cheese is melted. And then salad. We have salad just about every night. Ever since DH and I moved in together we have salad nearly every night. He told me without that he would die.







But that's his only dinner time request so it's OK by me.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Up for this coming week (if I can get some window AC units) are:

Naan (storebought) dipped into stewed lentils

Hotdogs (from trader joes--no nitrites) and beans

Side Dish Night (I love doing this sometimes!): Coleslaw, salad, sweet potatoe oven fries, and maybe a cold pasta salad.


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

Tonight we had:

chicken tenders that I made with whole wheat bread crumbs served with ranch, honey mustard, BBQ sauce, and a Teriyaki dipping sauce (so mannnyyy choices)

baked potatoes

baked beans

a big green salad








:


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I made posole & beans with red mole sauce on monday and so today am making cheese enchiladas with the leftover mole







Last night we went out to eat!!


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Leftovers-- Italian beef and bowtie skillet, salad, and anything else that needs to be eaten









Dawn


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

Baked chicken curry with chickpeas and sauteed greens.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Last night we had yummy quesadillas with refried black beans, cheese, red bell peppers, and spinach. Tonight it was just me and DD (age 2.5), so we had peanut butter & jelly on whole wheat and pretzels, her choice.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night we had tacos.

Tonight its hot wings for dh and me (if I feel up to eating them) and chicken nuggets for the kids. With raw veggies.


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

Last night was a layered enchilada-type-thing (chicken verde, tortillas, refried black beans, corn, red bell peppers, spinach, monterey jack/cream cheeses/ fresh salsa, verde sauce, etc.).

Tonight will be steaks, potato/onion pouches, and zucchini, cooked on the grill. Mojitos. Mango sorbetto.
(It's hot and sticky outside.)

alsoSarah


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

I am contemplating ordering in... probably pizza.

Dawn


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

Last night: Crockpot stuffed peppers with orzo

Tonight: Spinach and Italian cheese stuffed chicken breasts, fettucini alfredo

Tomorrow night: Dinner out


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Tonight is spicy italian sausage over cheesy rice with a ceasar salad and corn on the cob. Assorted ice pops for dessert.

Tomorrow is turkey burgers with cheddar cheese on an egg roll from the local bakery. Left over salad if there is any.


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

Bacon with diced summer squash sauteed in the bacon fat, over salad greens.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Well my DH decided he wanted to grill, so we made burgers and had salad and carrots on the side. It was all very good!


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *krankedyann* 
Bacon with diced summer squash sauteed in the bacon fat, over salad greens.


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

We had napa cabbage and baby onions stir-fried w/ five spice powder, a bit of sugar, soy sauce, some rice vinegar and corn starch to thicken. All over Basmati rice


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I ended up making jambalaya tonight... not sure what I'm doing tommorrow. Twas pretty tasty


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is tomato soup, fresh veggies and fruit and ham sandwiches.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Last night I made rigatoni with a mushroom creme sauce and garlic bread.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tonight is going to be Southwestern Taco salads(made with ground turkey breast), chips/salsa, fresh fruit with yogurt/honey dip.

I had planned turkey burgers, but changed to this due to the heat.

Dawn


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

Tonight if meatloaf cups, arugula salad and a yet-to-be-determined veggie, likely carrots.


----------



## scarlettrose (Mar 24, 2006)

i had some leftover mexican rice and black beans that i reheated and added corn to...served it on top of a plate of mixed greens with lots salsa, cilantro, green onions, cheese, yogurt and crushed blue corn chips on top... it was excellent.

my son had the mexican rice mix by itself....and he had pears and cheese cubes...


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

L-
Grilled brats
Grilled cheddar ranch burgers
Baked fries(in toaster oven)
Baked beans

D-
Roasted Lemon pepper/garlic chicken, new potatoes , carrots(I found a like new Nesco 6 qt roaster at the thrift store yesterday, so we are going to try that out)
Salad
Store bought rolls
Banana Split Ice Cream


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

This evening we had crockpot teriyaki chicken, white rice, and green beans. The chicken turned out sooo good, and it was one of the easiest things I've ever cooked. Here's the recipe, if anyone wants it:

Chicken pieces (I used 6 boneless skinless thighs)
1/2 cup soy sauce
3 T. brown sugar
1 T. sherry
3 cloves minced garlic

Stir sauce ingredients together in a bowl. Put chicken pieces in a single layer in the crockpot. Pour sauce over the chicken. Cook on low for 6-8 hours or high for 4-5 hours. (The chicken I used was actually done at 3.5 hours on high.)

The sauce is really good over the rice, too.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Lindsay, that chicken sounds so good! I'll have to try that.

Saturday we had paella, Sunday was london broil, wild rice and cauliflower.

Tonight is steak sandwiches and fries.


----------



## mean_jeannie (Mar 3, 2007)

Saturday night we went out for Japanese.

Last night I made dh's favorites: king crab, sautéed summer squashes, oven-roasted red potatoes.







:

Tonight I am making baked red snapper with garlic and herbs, rice pilaf and sautéed okra and tomatoes.

Tomorrow night is spaghetti marinara with chicken-meatballs.

Wednesday I am trying the spicy tofu-stick recipe from Peggy's Kitchen. I am really looking forward to it, it sounds sooooooo







I think I will make brasied carrots with capers to accompany.


----------



## lizann (Feb 24, 2002)

last night it was brauts on the grill served with fresh fruit and leftover potatoes.

tonight, i want to do something with the leftover grilled steak from saturday. hmm? steak stir fry? gotta figure out what's in the fridge.

all of these meals sound so creative and yummy. wow, what inspiration for me!!

thanks!


----------



## mean_jeannie (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lizann* 
tonight, i want to do something with the leftover grilled steak from saturday. hmm? steak stir fry? gotta figure out what's in the fridge.

Depending on what you have, besides a stir-fry which sounds so good right now, you could also make steak wraps. Just slice up the leftover steak and wrap it up in warm tortillas whatever veggies you have. You can grill the veggies to make it all go together.

I must be hungry or something!


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Last night we smoked a prime rib, had foiled mushrooms and mashed potatoes oh and I made a chocolate cake.

Tonight I'm making a pepperoni pizza.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lizann* 
tonight, i want to do something with the leftover grilled steak from saturday. hmm? steak stir fry? gotta figure out what's in the fridge.

I always make steak sandwiches with ours. Hence why we're having them tonight.







I just slice the steak on a roll, sautee some peppers and onions and put on top of the steak. Top it all with cheese and broil for a few minutes. I love them.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

we have left over steak we need to make into steak sandwiches too. I love the way dh does them with the grilled onions. yummmm


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

It's really cool here, so tonight I'll bake up a big batch of macaroni and cheese. Not sure yet what the sides will be....

alsoSarah


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight will be nachos I think. That's what planned anyways, but it doesn't sound real good.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

I made this really yummy mexi casserole last night - crumbled spicy sausage, can of pintos, can of tomatoes, can of green chilies, paprika, chili powder, cumin, garlic and onion powder, some water and baked for 30 minutes. (Can you tell I was using whatever I had on hand?







) Served over rice. The family loved it, so I'll be making that one again.

Tonight is the last of the stuffed peppers we made last summer. I found them while cleaning out a freezer yesterday.







Steamed cabbage on the side. It's a little cooler today, so this should be just right. Oh, and awesome blackberry cheesecake I made for dessert.


----------



## Jojo F. (Apr 7, 2007)

Sausage and kale soup


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

Maple and apple chicken, sauteed greens.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Well we have all had a stomach flu type thing so I haven't been cooking much. Didn't even plan dinner tonight.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

My youngest read a Rachael Ray recipe in a magazine and wanted to make it with me. It was surprisingly *delish*.







It was a meatloaf thing (eggs & breadcrumbs) with shredded montery jack cheese, salsa, garlic, roasted red peppers, salt, pepper and cilantro. Added a big red leaf lettuce salad and we were set.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jojo F.* 
Sausage and kale soup









How very Northern Eastcoast.







did a 'clam boil' boil yesterday, Our garden kale is growing well, so I added tons of it. Instead of sausage, I used linguicia from a friend. I also added all beef applegate hotdogs.







Finished it up with some local littlenecks and bliss potatoes. It was really good, and I saved the broth for some sort of soup later.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Today was TJs Organic Roasted Red Pepper and Tomato Soup with some toasted garlic whole wheat bread to dip.

Tomorrow is spaghetti with turkey meatballs

Thursday is Turkey Burgers with cheese, fruit salad, and if it's not too hot (and it shouldn't be) oven baked Sweet Potato "fries"

Friday I'm going out to eat with my boyfriend, who's coming home from 2.5 weeks in the National Guard (ds will be with his dad for the weekend).


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

I'm liking the sound of that bacon and squash dish above... I'm going to have to try that.

We've had a few good dishes lately. I made mexican style spicy shrimp burritos - added rice/corn/tomatoes, salsa, sour cream, cilantro, avocado on the tortillas, and DH's killer margaritas. Another night was halibut with asparagus wrapped in parchment and baked - got that from a recent Bon Appetit issue. It was really good. Then we've had a few nights of various leftovers recently.

Tomorrow I have to come up with something non-leftovers again, so we'll see. Maybe something with chicken tenders I have in the freezer. I'm going to scan back over this thread for some ideas.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight we're having the nachos we didn't have last night.


----------



## grniys (Aug 22, 2006)

I have a pot roast in the slowcooker right now. So we'll have roast and veggies for dinner tonight. I'll probably shred the left over meat tomorrow for roast beef sandwiches.


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

Crock-pot BBQ beef ribs and broccoli, onion and turnip stir-fry.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Spaghetti, salad and fresh bread.


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

Last night was frozen raviolis and sauce.

Tonight will be a broccoli/chicken/cheddar bake and green salad

Out on Friday

Saturday - chicken florentine and a tomato and fresh mozz salad

Soup on Friday/Sat/Sunday lunch - I'm using half the chicken meat for tonight's dinner, making a stock, and then a soup tomorrow - I'll add CSA veggies that are leftover as the weekend progresses.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Last night, we had pizza and hot wings.







:

Tonight we had grilled pork loin chops with bbq sauce, stovetop mac and cheese, baked beans and a salad with sweet baby greens, almonds, shredded carrot, and raspberry vinaigrette.

Dawn


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is grilled pork chops with grilled onions on top, mashed potatoes and some veggie.


----------



## KaraBoo (Nov 22, 2001)

had ribs and salad last night

Tonight, we're getting pizza







God, it's delicious. I get a plain cheese with wheat crust for dd and I get a pizza on wheat with artichoke hearts, pesto and marinated chicken. MMMMM!


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

DH requested the "Italian beef and bowtie recipe" that I make, so I guess we will have that. I do not have any bowties, so I will use some other shape of pasta.

Italian beef and pasta skillet
sauteed zuchini
fresh corn on cob
leftover sweet baby greens salad

Dawn


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

I'm jealous of you guys who have kids and DPs making requests!

It's up to me alone to make up the menu, and half the time I catch crap for it. "Ugh, you know I hate peppers!" or "Didn't we have this last month" or my favorite "This 'meal' has no meat in it! Why not!?!?"







:

That's my fault, I need to speak with my sister (the 19yo who lives with me and does no cooking of her own).

Anyway--Back on track!

Today we're having Thai (out with the boyfriend! Yay!). But I have some red, yellow and blue potatoes that are starting to go south....I might try to make those crash potatoes. BF and I are both big fans of salty, crispy food.









Tomorrow it'll be summer stuff--hotdogs, burgers, watermellon and ice cream

Sunday will be dip night-garlic naan dipped in lentils, apples dipped in peanut butter, grapes dipped in yogurt...

Monday I'm thinking cold pasta and bean salad, to which I might add some grilled chicken or tuna from a pouch.

Tuesday will be a crock pot chicken, since I'm working, and hopefully I'll have a good idea for the rest of the week from this thread.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Last night we had
Roasted garlic lemon chicken
new potatoes
rice(for dc)
slow cooked fresh string breans
corn

Tonight
bucatini with meat sauce and veggies
salad
peas


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

We had spinach bacon and mushroom quiche. It was from the freezer, I just made two last time I made them.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Last night was the pork chops, we ended up having sausages and sauerkraut Friday.

Tonight is bbq chicken sandwiches with bacon and cheddar for dh and I and chicken nuggets for the kids. With roasted potatoes and cauliflower.


----------



## VikingKvinna (Dec 31, 2003)

Last night I roasted a local free-range organic chicken, with mashed potatoes and gravy, and salad from our CSA. Tonight it's more salad, with the no-knead bread and maybe some cheese on the side. Tomorrow, chorizo tostadas.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

We are having:

chicken fajitas
black bean, corn and tomato salad
salsa and tortilla chips


----------



## Sydnee (May 1, 2004)

Tonight we had baked chicken and rice, and homemade bread. It was one of those eat in shifts nights because of swimming lessons and LLL.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

*We had Grilled Chicken Cordon Bleu last night. It was pretty good and simple. We grilled a few extra chicken breasts so I probably will do something with that tonight.*


----------



## BlueStateMama (Apr 12, 2004)

Last night was chicken florentine and noodles (I'm in a comfort food mood, lately) Tonight is supposed to be a cook-out at our swim/tennis co-op...but if we have more storms, probably out for dinner.


----------



## CookieMonsterMommy (Oct 15, 2002)

Last night I served shrimp sauteed in butter and garlic over angelhair pasta with orange and red sauteed peppers. It was really, really eh. I was disappointed. I'm going to stick to (_gasp_!) regular white pasta I think...the difference in taste, and more so the texture, of whole wheat or "smart" pasta just isn't worth it IMO.

Tonight my boyfriend is cooking pork shoulder cooked in the crockpot with sauerkraut and chopped cabbage. Sounds interesting, and I'm looking forward to trying it.

Tomorrow will be baked chicken legs, noodles with poppy seeds and butter, and some kind of mixed frozen veggies.

Thursday--not sure yet.

Friday will be crock pot BBQ ribs (mmm), cheesy rice and corn on the cob. This is a special meal for ds--his fave--to celebrate the last day of school.









Saturday we're going out to eat to celebrate fathers day for my boyfriend and his sons.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Tonight is hamburgers and baked fries. And probably some assortment of fresh fruits and veggies.


----------



## mean_jeannie (Mar 3, 2007)

Tonight is turkey tacos. yum, yum, yum!

Last night I made cheese and basil polenta with marinara sauce and sauteed summer squashes.

Sunday night we had baked red grouper with braised carrots and pesto rice.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

We are having 15 bean soup with white rice, sauteed spicy turnip greens, fresh corn on cob and cornbread.

It was supposed to be white beans, but I forgot we have no white beans








. So, we will have the 15 bean mix.

Dawn


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tonight will be:

Grilled chicken & broccoli alfredo with angel hair pasta
Caesar Salad
Green beans

Dawn


----------



## nyveronica (Jun 1, 2005)

Tonight is pizza b/c tomorrow is dd's 4th birthday party/out 10th wedding anniversary and we're having:

bbq chicken legs
dogs
burgers
penne w/ garlic scape pesto
farm fresh peas & white bean salad
black bean & corn salsa
roasted sweet potatoes (served room temp)
Humus
ice cream cake
pink bday cake

and for later, if anyone is hungry:

short ribs in the crock pot in a terriyaki-like sauce w/ baby onions & carrots over rice


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

Breakfast for dinner tonight. Eggs, hashbrowns, biscuits, not sure what else. I may make some sausage gravy.


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

It'll be a hot one this weekend so I did all my food prep yesterday: Spanish Pork Stew in the crock pot with warm tortillas and a salad tonight, then marinated lamb chops on the grill with cous cous tomorrow and marinated pork chops with cole slaw and baked beans on Sunday.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We've been sick and completely off my meal plan. But I think we're on the mend so the plan's back on! Tonight will be ceasar salad with grilled chicken on top and fresh bread.


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

I have a full day of studying for a midterm, so I am going to make something quick and easy.

I think I will ask DH is he wants to grill something.... If so
Grilled hot dogs (whole wheat buns)
Grilled turkey sausages
chips
red skinned-potato salad







:
corn on cob

Dawn


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
We've been sick and completely off my meal plan. But I think we're on the mend so the plan's back on! Tonight will be ceasar salad with grilled chicken on top and fresh bread.

Glad you are feeling better!

Dawn


----------



## mbtmom2000 (Nov 6, 2005)

We are having a few casseroles tonight:

Chicken and Rice Casserole
Spinach and Artichoke Casserole
Salad
Rolls

Dawn


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

I have mom's night out and I made DH and DS red beans and rice and mixed veggies.


----------



## star792 (May 31, 2004)

baked ziti with homemade sauce(from sneaky chef) and kale greens.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mbtmom2000* 
Glad you are feeling better!

Dawn

Thanks!

Saturday we ended up with the chicken ceasar salad, the kids had ham and pineapple kabobs. Last night we had pasta salad.

Tonight, I'm not sure yet. My oldest is having some dental work done so I know mashed potatoes will on the menu, but I'm not sure what else.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alyantavid* 
We've been sick and completely off my meal plan. But I think we're on the mend so the plan's back on! Tonight will be ceasar salad with grilled chicken on top and fresh bread.

Us, too. Nik is still miserable with an ear infection.









Tonight we're having ham and bean soup with a salad.
Tomorrow is caesar salad and bruschetta, with cherry pie for dessert.
Wednesday is soccer night and is usually sandwiches in the car on the way or







fast food.
Thursday is paella, with flan for dessert. Maybe I'll do sangria for the adults.
Friday ~ I don't know yet if we have plans for the 4th. If not, we may stay home and grill steaks and baked potatoes, and serve a salad along with it.

I don't usually make two different desserts in one week, but I'm in the mood for sweet stuff and after two weeks of sick kids......I'm indulging!


----------



## star792 (May 31, 2004)

tonight will be homemade pizza with a salad. This is a weekly one in our house. I am also using more of my sneaky chef sauce for the pizza.


----------



## krankedyann (May 28, 2005)

Tonight was pineapple chicken, quinoa and sauteed greens.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

We had baked chicken, squash casserole, and leftover limas and corn.


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

We ended up with a hodge podge last night. Dh and I had bbq beef sandwiches and fries, my 6 year old had tomato soup and grapes, my 2 year old had a quesadilla, some refried beans, grapes and fries.

Tonight its grilled fajitas, rice and beans.


----------



## wife&mommy (May 26, 2005)

It's July! I made a new thread....
http://www.mothering.com/discussions...8#post11595098


----------

